# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  İşin aslı budur..

## bozok

*İşin aslı budur..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/10/2009* 




Açılıp saçılmadan, şapkayı öne koyup şöyle bir gerilere bakmak lazım değil mi?.

Sorarsanız değil!.

Biz gene de hem soralım hem de şöyle geriye tur atalım..

Bugünlerde o günler *“devletin sivilleri infaz ettiği günler!”* diye sunuluyor bu durum, Türk devletinin tasfiyesi, PKK stratejisinin nihai hedeflerindendir, tümüyle bilinçlidir..

üatışmada ölen PKK militanları,* “infaz edilen siviller!..”* 
Hesaplaşmada ölen, PKK -devlete sızmış çete taşeronu uyuşturucu kaçakçıları- ise *“demokratik arayışları nedeniyle öldürülen Kürt işadamları!..”* diye, gazete ve tv haberlerinde anlatılıyor!..

Bu durum, aynı zamanda PKK çetesinin devlete karşı yürüttüğü kan davasının da intikamının alınmaya 
başlamasıdır!..

AB kaynaklarının desteklediği bu projeye çanak 
tutuluyor...

Biz, böyle bir ortamda o günlerden özetle iz sürmeye devam edelim...

Devletin infazından, karanlık örgütlenmesinden dem vuranların hiç üzerlerinde durmadıkları, yok saydıkları bazı olaylardan söz edelim..

DYP-SHP koalisyonu kurulmuş, Demirel Başbakan, İnönü yardımcısı...

Zanagiller, SHP kanalından TBMM’deler...

O günlerde İstanbul Polisi büyük bir uyuşturucu operasyonu yapıyor.. Uyuşturucu baronu Savaş Buldan’ın evini basacak.. Evde, PKK bağlantılı külliyetli miktarda uyuşturucu var.. Polis eve giremiyor, çünkü içeride Leyla Zana ve kocası Mehdi de var!.. Leyla’nın dokunulmazlığı polisi durduruyor. Abluka sürüyor ama bir süre sonra İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü bizzat Başbakan’dan gelen talimatla operasyonu geri çekiyor!..

Zana ve o ekip, Apo adına Türkiye’yi kilitliyor... PKK militanları, Orhan Doğan’ın yanında TBMM’de dolaşıyor, yaralılar Ankara’da bu vekillerin kontenjanından tedavi görüyor!.. Leyla Zana, Apo’dan gelen “elçi!” yi DYP’li Urfa Milletvekili Sedat Bucak’a götürüyor... Apo’nun adamı, Leyla’nın aracılığı ile Bucak’tan aşiretini ve Siverek’i PKK çetesine terk etmesini istiyor, bu durum polis tarafından tespit ediliyor...

Koalisyon, bazı* “açılımlardan”* söz ediyor, patronlar federasyonları dillendiren “raporlarla” ortaya çıkıyor, SHP mensubu gibi görünen bazı Kürtçü belediye başkanlarının çıkışları dikkat çekiyor (örn:dönemin Nusaybin bld başk) Ve Apo *“tek taraflı ateşkesten!”* bahsediyor... Eşkiyabaşına Türkiye’den gömlek takım elbise gravat götürülüyor, TBMM’deki adamları, üzal’dan mesaj götürdüğü söylenen birtakım tiplerle Apo basın toplantıları yapıyor (Bekaa’da)

Bu günlerde Başbakan Demirel, İstanbul Hilton Oteli’nde basın toplantısı düzenliyor.. Basın toplantısının başlayacağı sırada, gazetecilere bir haber ulaşıyor, *“33 askerimiz, karayolunda sivil-silahsız birliklerine giderken baskın yemişler, şehit edilmişler”* belli ki bu haber, daha Başbakan’a verilmemiş... Demirel bu faciadan habersiz, memlekete hakimiyetini anlatıyor *“..isteyen istediği yere özgürce gitmektedir!.”* diyor...

üzal’ın vefatı ile Demirel’in Köşk’e çıkışı... üiller Başbakan...
Görüntü hoş değil...! Devlet Doğu ve Güneydoğu’ya yönetici göndermekte zorluk çekiyor... Dönemin komutanı, Eşref Bitlis’in yerine yeni komutan tesbitinde güçlük çektiğini söylüyor, bu görevi kabul etmek istemeyen bir üst rütbeli subayı azarlıyor.. (Bu görevden kaçan kişinin, daha sonra terfi alarak, 28 şubat’ta öne çıktığı ve kendisini azarlayan Güreş Paşa’nın adını karargahlardan çıkarttığı biliniyor!..)

Bürokraside de durum farklı değil... Diyarbakır Bölge Valiliği için aday bulmak zorluğu yaşanıyor!.. (Bu göreve talip olan ünal Erkan’ın fedakarlığı ve bölge halkıyla bütünleşen hizmetleri imdada yetişiyor.. Aynı şekilde askerlerde de benzer durumlar yaşanıyor, mesela Albay Osman Pamukoğlu, bölgedeki en önemli tugaya koşa koşa gidiyor, general rütbesi burada görevdeyken geliyor kurmayları ile dengeleri PKK aleyhine çeviriyor..) 

Türkiye, PKK ile mücadelede daha etkin tedbirler için örgütlenme kararı alıyor... Mehmet Ağar, Emniyet Genel Müdürü oluyor, özel tim yapılandırılmaya başlanıyor...

Hedef Apo...

Bu nedenle MİT’te bir yapılanma düşünülüyor, *“..kontr terör dairesi”* gündeme geliyor.. ve Mehmet Eymür..

üiller’e iki strateji kabul ettiriliyor, birincisi PKK’yı vuracak* “böcek yiyen böcekler”* denilen kontra...

MİT kontrterör dairesinin başına, MİT’ten ayrılma Eymür’ün yeniden getirilmesi...

İkinci uygulama üiller’e ağır maliyet getiriyor!..


...

----------


## bozok

*Açılımın miladı!* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/10/2009*




Gerilere tura devam edelim...

TEKRAR edelim, mesele şuydu.. üete var diye, devlet içerisindeki (çeteleşmeye) yapıya karşı durup, asıl çetenin yanında saf tutarak Türkiye’nin tepe noktalarını ele geçirme operasyonu yapıldı!..

Siyasi-ticari-bürokratik egemenler, yeniden su başlarını tutarken, devletin terörle mücadele insiyatifine de (AB itelemeleri ile de) paldır küldür dalarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluş yapısına baltayı indirdiler...

90’lı yılların göbeğinde Türkiye’deki operasyon budur... Adına kısaca *“Susurluk”* deniyor!..

*Ortam nasıl hazırlandı?..*

Elbette *“zemin”* PKK’nın yükselişi ve bu yükseliş karşısında Türkiye’yi yönetenlerin aciz kalışı sayesindedir!..

90’lı yılların başı PKK için milad oldu!... Ağır kıskaçla yok edilmek üzere olan, birkaç bin kişilik bir *“militan gücü”* iken, birdenbire serpiliverdi!..

Bunun ana unsurları şunlardır;

*a)* ABD’nin Irak’a işgali ile dağılan Saddam silahları, Irak’ın kuzeyi...

*b)* SHP sayesinde siyasallaşma kapısının aralanması ve militan kadroların devlet dairelerine dalması (Sadece DYP koalisyonu ile meclise girenleri değil, bölgedeki belediyeleri ellerine geçirenleri, büyük yerleşim merkezlerinde SHP üzerinden il ve belediye meclislerine sızan bölücü kimlikleri de kast ediyoruz... Bu sayede Kürtçü yayılmacılığın nasıl ülkenin kılcal damarlarını sarmaya başladığının sırları, dönemin bu militanlarının hatıralarında mevcuttur... Bu sayede, devlet ihaleleri ele geçirilmiş, bölücü unsurlar zenginleşmeye de başlamıştır)!..

*c)* Zaten var olan uyuşturucu ticaretinin tavan yapması ve illegal ticaretin yükselmesi (Bunda, bölgeye yerleşen ABD üekiç Güç unsurları başrolü oynamıştır... üekiç güç helikopterleri uyuşturucu silah ticaretinin göbeğinde yer almış hem PKK’lılara hem de, Türk güvenlik birimleri içindeki çeteleşmiş unsurlara, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı işbirliğinde koordinatörlük yapmıştır.)


PKK, böyle bir uygun ortamda, Türk topraklarında milis gücünü yaymaya başlamıştır, yerleşim merkezleri ele geçirilmiş, sayıları yüzbinlerle ifade edilen, yerleşik milis PKK gücü oluşmuştur!.. ürgüt, militarize edilmiş aileleri göçe kaldırmış, PKK’nın bindirilmiş kıtaları halindeki aileler, Adana, Mersin, Antalya hattından Akdeniz’e bu bölgedeki illerin varoşlarına, hazine arazilerine yerleştirilmiş mahalleler oluşturulmuş, aynı sistemle Ege ve Marmara bölgesine de uzanılmıştır...

90’lı yılların başında, Abdullah ücalan şöyle konuşuyordu; _“Artık hedefimiz Diyarbakır, Urfa, Mardin, Hakkari değildir... İstanbul da kazanılmıştır, Antalya’da... Bu kazanımlar kolay olmamıştır ve kaybedilmeyecektir, bütün coğrafya hedeftir...”_ üetebaşının o zaman daha da ilginç bir açıklaması da şuydu; _“Bizi destekleyen sadece aydınlar değil, sermaye de bizden yana destekleriyle ortadadır..!”_ (O sıralar, patronlar doğu raporları ile ortalıkta geziyorlar, federasyonlar dillendiriliyor, siyasete Bask modelleri v.s telaffuz ettiriliyor, Türkiyelilik, Başbakan’ın ağzından duyuluyordu) Apo, bu açıklamaları, İstanbul’da yayınlattığı günlük gazetesinde yaparken, aynı gazetenin sayfalarında, Türkiye’nin en büyük zengin ailesinin birinin ferdine, bir köşe yazısında Kürtçü açılımı nedeniyle şükranlar sunuluyordu!..

PKK, Apo’nun emirleri doğrultusunda basın yayında da açılım-yayılım atağı başlatmıştı... İstanbul basınından köşe yazarları devşiriliyor, örgüte meyilli öğrencilerden matbuata eleman yönlendiriliyordu... Hem örgütün yayın organlarında, hem de *“ulusal gazetelerde”* PKK sempatizanı gazeteciler boy göstermeye başlamıştı... Dönemin çok satan gazetelerinde Abdullah ücalan, son derece özenli seçilmiş, *“poster”* fotoğraflarla, sempatik görüntülerle ve “PKK’nın lideri” sıfatı ile okuyuculara sunuluyordu!.. Bu *“örgütlenmiş”* medya gücü, PKK aksiyonlarını haberleştirirken, devlete karşı bir dil kullanıyordu... 

Bölgede çatışmalar yoğunlaşıyor, gündüz sade vatandaş gibi davranan militanlar, gece devlet kuvvetlerine silah çekiyordu... Bu çatışmada ölen militanlar, işbirlikçi matbuat tarafından *“infaz edilmiş siviller”* diye gazetelerde haberleştiriliyordu!... 

Uyuşturucu trafiği had safhadaydı... Uyuşturucu ticareti, PKK ile devletin içine sızmış, devleti satan resmi görevlilerin de karıştığı ortak çetelerle gerçekleştiriliyordu.. Olaylar tırmanıyor, Türkiye çözülüyordu!..

...

----------


## bozok

*Yok sayılanlar!* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/10/2009*




üzerinden on seneden fazla geçti, bugün *“Susurluk”* denilince akla gelinmesi istenenler,* “Ergenekon!”* üzerinden ahalinin beynine nakşedilmek isteniyor... Zaten, o zaman da “Susurluk” olan bitenin ötesinde, belli bir çıkar amaçlı sunulmuştu, yani güç odakları “Susurluk” başlığından belli bir post çıkarma peşindeydiler ve ahalinin de meseleyi kendi istedikleri doğrultuda kavramasını istemişlerdi...

Bugün malum soruşturmanın yansımalarından bir çıkarılmak *istenilen de şudur: PKK’nın 1990’lı yılların büyük bölümünde yediği darbenin intikamını alabilmek!..* Söylemek istediğimizin manası, PKK yandaşı, Kürtçü ve din bezirganı bir o kadar da Soros tayfası kalem erbabının hezeyanlarında mevcuttur... Silivri’deki duruşmalardan yola çıkarak, PKK ile mücadelenin izini sürmelerin, faili meçhul hikayelerden yol alarak uyuşturucu bağlantılarını tek taraflı ortaya atmanın, eşkıya sözcülerinin demokrasi havarisi olarak ekranlara taşınıp devletin güvenliğinde görev almış kişilere yıldırma operasyonları yapmanın izahı budur...

PKK’nın taşeronu, uluslararası mafyanın tescilli uyuşturucu kaçakçıları, millete *“İnfaz edilen Kürt iş adamları”* olarak sunuluyor, bunların kan davaları, ele geçirilen medya odaklarında da yürütülüyor!.. (Bu uyuşturucu baronlarının aile efradından mevcut nesillerin TBMM dahil, siyasetin etkin koltuklarında da oturduklarını vurgulamakta fayda vardır) Uyuşturucu ticaretinin saadet zincirinde hem devleti hem milleti satan çetelerin devlet içerisindeki ahlaksızları yerden yere vurulurken, aynı çetenin içerisinde öteki kolu oluşturan, PKK adına hareket eden kaçakçı aileler *“Mağdur demokrasi savaşçıları”* olarak sunuluyor... Bu mafyatik ilişkilerde, paranın paylaşımından çıkan kavgalar sonucu yok edilen uyuşturucu baronları *“Faili meçhul kurbanı hak arayışçıları”* diye millete yutturuluyor...

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin temel yapısı ile hesaplaşma için şimdi uygun anı değerlendiren* “Koro”* Silivri mahkemesinden 90’lı yıllara doğru, tek taraflı iz sürerek adeta PKK’ya *“Davasında haklıdır”* zemini yaratmaya çalışıyor...

Ve işte “Susurluk” mevzuu da işte o zaman da aslında böyle bir temelde yükseltilmişti... İktidarı ele geçirmek isteyen güçler, suret-i hak çıkışlarla devlet içerisindeki çetelere karşı söylemlere sahiptiler...

Ama hesap sordukları, devletin içerisinde hedef aldıklarıydı... Yaptıkları da, PKK çetesinin, bu çetenin taşeronu uyuşturucu kaçakçılarının ve tüm yandaşlarının önünü açıyordu...

Bu ekibin, iktidar sahibi olur olmaz ilk icraatları arasında PKK ile mücadelenin en önemli unsuru özel tim birimini darbelemelerini her zaman hatırlamakta fayda vardır...

*“Devlet için kurşun atan da, göğsünü kurşuna açan da önemlidir”* sözünü çarpıtarak hedef alan bu kadronun, belli olaylar çerçevesinde dönen illegal yapıya sarılarak, PKK ve bölücü mücadeleye karşı direnen inisiyatife tümden savaş açması unutulmamalıdır... O dönemde devlet, işte bu iktidarı ele geçirmek isteyen siyasi-ticari-bürokratik birimlerce çete ilan edilmiştir... Proje AB kaynaklarınca desteklenmiş ve dahası, PKK ile işbirliği içerisindeki Avrupalı gizli servisler (örneğin Alman) Türkiye’nin uyuşturucu mafyası tarafından yönetildiği haberlerini dergilerinde yayınlamışlardır...


*üzetle şöyledir...*
Doksanlı yılların ortasında, PKK çetesi yok edilme noktasına getirilmişti. (Uyuşturucu bağlantıları, AB destekleri, Kuzey Irak’taki ABD desteği ve yayılmış milis gücü ile ele geçirdiği yerel yönetimlere rağmen) İşte bu dönemde, yabancı gizli servislerle kirli ilişkileri, uyuşturucu-silah bağlantıları deşifre edilirken, PKK çetesi maden buldu...

Türkiye’de iktidarı kovalayan *“üteki güç” darbe yaptı!..* Bu darbeciler, çok başarılı bir şekilde *“Susurluk operasyonunu”* gerçekleştirdiler!..

Ardından da 28 şubat dönemi geldi...

Cumhuriyet tarihinin en büyük milli vurgunlarının yapıldığı ve de AB’ye teslimiyet kapılarının daha yoğun açılmaya başladığı dönem...

Efsanevi koalisyon dönemi!..


...

----------


## bozok

*Filmin başrolünde o vardı* 


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/10/2009* 





Kuzey Irak’ta kukla devlet kurulurken Türkiye’de kim hangi tavizleri verdi? ABD’nin dayatmaları, ilk federasyon tartışması, raporları ve devlet içine yerleştirilen kadroları ile işte* “üzal’lı yıllar”*...

Semra ve Ahmet üzal, K.Irak’taki gelişmeleri yerinde görmek için Barzani ile görüşmüştü.

Bugün hafızamızı tazeleyeceğiz ve *“Kürt açılımı”*nı Türkiye’nin demokratikleşme eşiği olarak yansıtmak yarışına girenlerin unutturmak istediği yakın siyasi tarihin ibret verici gerçeklerini hatırlamatması için sözü Mehmet Ali Güller’e bırakacağız. İşte Güller’in odatv.com için derlediği, kökü Turgut üzal’lı yıllara uzanan açılımın kısa tarihi: “Kürt açılımı’nı Gül mü, yoksa Erdoğan mı başlattı? Liberallerimiz şimdi de bunu tartışıyor. Her ne kadar *“Kürt meselesi”* daha eski de olsa, ABD emperyalizminin Türkiye’ye bu konudaki somut dayatmaları 1960’lara da dayansa, bugünkü anlamıyla açılımı ilk üzal yapmıştı! üzal’ın, Türkiye’nin en büyük güvenlik meselesi haline gelen bu konuyla ilgili duruşu devlet zafiyeti açısından da ibret vericidir. 


*Apo’yu af planı*
Cumhurbaşkanı danışmanı Cengiz üandar’a göre üzal, Talabani aracılığıyla Apo’nun ateşkes açıklaması yapmasını istedi. 

Dönemin DEP milletvekilleri Orhan Doğan ve Ahmet Türk de bu konuda şunları söylediler:* “üzal bizi üankaya Köşkü’nde kabul etti ve bize dedi ki, ‘gidin bu adamla (ücalan) görüşün. Süresiz ateşkes yapsın.”*

üandar’a göre üzal’ın açılımı özetle şöyle:

_“üzal’ın kafasındaki çözüm geniş kapsamlı bir af çıkarmaktı. PKK’yı dağdan indirmek ve PKK’lıları ülkenin siyasi sistemine entegre etmek istiyordu. Beş yıllık bir süreçte de ücalan dahil herkese af. Hiç şiddete bulaşmamış PKK’lılar siyasete girebilecekti. ücalan ve benzeri kişiler için de, yargılanmak şartıyla beş yıllık bir ara süreç var”._

Cumhurbaşkanlığı Sözcüsü Kaya Toperi’nin anlatımlarına göre de üzal, bu esnada Anayasa Mahkemesi, Yargıtay ve Danıştay üyelerini *“Güneydoğu sorunu”* konusunda çözüm arayışları için ziyaret etmiş!

1996 yılında Apo-Talabani görüşmesiyle ilgili yayınlanan bir kasette şöyle diyor ücalan: 

_“üzal’ın maksadı siyasi çözümdü. Hatta o gece Bakü’de Hikmet üetin bu çözümü duyunca şoke oldu”._


*Kürt raporları* 
Toperi’nin anlatımlarına göre üzal, başyaveri Aslan Güner ve Toperi’den *“Kürt raporu”* hazırlamalarını ister. üzal’ın hazırlattığı,* “Kürt sorunu - Güneydoğu Anadolu’daki Durum ve üözüme Yardımcı olabilecek üneriler”* başlıklı 10 sayfalık raporun bir örneği Başbakan Süleyman Demirel’e, bir örneği de Genelkurmay Başkanı Doğan Güreş’e verilir. Demirel bu rapordan iki ay sonra Diyarbakır’da halka seslenir ve *“Kürt realitesini tanıyoruz”* der.

üzal, prensi Adnan Kahveci’den de bir *“Kürt raporu”* ister. Kahveci* “Kürt Sorunu Nasıl üözülmez - Bir üözüm Paketi ünerisi”* başlıklı 13 sayfalık raporunda _“Kürt meselesine çözüm getirmek için saplantısız ve çağdaş düşünmek zorundayız”_ der ve Kürtler’e *“siyasal hakları”*nın verilmesi gerektiğini belirtir.
üzal üçüncü Kürt Raporu’nu da eski üzel Harpçi, Cumhurbaşkanlığı Genel Sekreteri Em. Org. Kemal Yamak’a hazırlatır. 


*‘Anadolu Cumhuriyeti’*
üzal, 15 Ekim 1991 tarihinde Hürriyet Gazetesi’ne yaptığı açıklamada da,_ “federasyon dahil her şeyi konuşmalıyız”_ diyerek devlet politikasında büyük gedik açar. 2 Nisan 1992 tarihinde Aktüel dergisine verdiği röportajda da, _“Atatürk Cumhuriyet’i kurarken Osmanlı Cumhuriyeti derse ne olurdu?”_ diyerek bir önemli tahribat daha yaratır. 

Faruk Mercan’ın* “Onlar başroldeydi”* isimli kitabına göre, üzal bu röportajı yapan Reha Mağden’den bir ara teybini kapatmasını ister ve şöyle der: _“Hani zihnini çalıştır diye söylüyorum, yoksa öneri değil, mesela Türkiye’nin ismi, ‘Anadolu Cumhuriyeti’ olsaydı, bugün yaşadığımız sorunlar olur muydu?”_ 

Gül-Erdoğan ikilisinin “Kürt açılımı” gündeme geldiğinde, Korkut üzal sahneye çıkar ve katıldığı* “Siyaset Meydanı”* programında üzal’ın bu önerisini AKP’ye pusula eder: _“Ağabeyim sorunun çözülmesi için Türkiye’nin isminin değiştirilebileceğini, Anadolu yapılabileceğini söylemişti”._

ABD Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı William Taft, 7 Kasım 1986’da Ankara’ya 24 saatlik bir *“yıldırım”* ziyareti yapar. Taft’ın çantasında daha önce 1965 ve 1974’te Türkiye’ye dayatılan *“Musul ve Kerkük’ü alma planı”* vardır. Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Necdet üruğ, plana karşı tutumunu, Taft’ın görüşme istediğini kabul etmeyerek gösterir. 

Kenan Evren’e rağmen Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Org. üruğ, emekliliği gelen Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Necdet üztorun’un önünü açmak için erken emekli olur. üzal ise, Evren’in desteği ve 1. Ordu Komutanı Org. Recep Ergun’a dayanarak Org. üztorun’u emekli eder. (Ergun, sonra ANAP’tan milletvekili yapılır). Böylece *“İki Necdetler ekibi”*nin ordunun komuta kademelerini *“2000 yılına kadar”* belirleyen planı tasfiye edilir. 


*Torumtay’ın istifası* 
ABD, 1991’deki 1. Körfez Savaşı sırasında, Türkiye üzerinden Irak’a ikinci cephe açılmasını ister. TSK, muhalefetteki DYP ve SHP ile Başbakan Yıldırım Akbulut ABD’nin ve üzal’ın bu talebine karşıdır. üzal, plana direnenleri ikna etmek için cepheyi *“bir koyup üç almak”* diye tarif eder. Güneş Taner yıllar sonra, üzal’ın ikinci cephe kararını ABD’nin Irak’a saldırısından önce verdiğini, federasyon tartışmasını bu nedenle başlattığını söyler. (Sabah, 7 Kasım 2001) TSK üzal’ın planını uygulamaya direnir. üzal’ın Org. üztorun yerine Genelkurmay Başkanı yaptığı Org. Necip Torumtay da alttan gelen baskıyla istifa ederek, ikinci cepheyi uygulanamaz kılar. 


*üekiç Güç gayreti* 
ABD, 1. Körfez Savaşı’nın sonunda Kürtleri Saddam Hüseyin’e karşı ayaklandırır ve ateşe sürer. Saddam’ın bastırdığı ayaklanma neticesinde yüzbinlerce Iraklı Kürt sınırı geçerek Türkiye’ye sığınır. Türkiye, ABD planı gereğince Musul ve Kerkük’e girmeyince yine ABD planı gereği Musul ve Kerkük Türkiye’ye girmiş olur. 

ABD Kürtleri korumak bahanesiyle BM’den üekiç Güç kararı çıkartır. ABD bu kararla, 36. paralelin kuzeyini Saddam’ın uçuşlarına yasaklar; yani bölgeyi kukla devleti için tesis etmeye başlar. üzal üekiç Güç’ün onaylanması için tüm kuvvetiyle seferber olur. üyle ki, TSK içinde bile durumu Türkiye’nin lehine gören bir yapı mevcuttur. TSK, Saddam otoritesinin olmadığı bu bölgeye istediği zaman girip çıkacağını ve PKK’yı vuracağını hesap eder. (Yıllar sonra bu konuda yanlışlık yapıldığı TSK komuta kademesince itiraf edilir.) 

Süreç Türkiye’nin aleyhine işler ve 36. paralelin kuzeyi ABD’nin kukla devletinin coğrafyası olur. 

İbret verici bir örneği de yıllar sonra eşi ve oğlu sergilerler. Tam da Gül’ün *‘tarihi fırsat’* dediği, Kürt açılımını başlattığı dönemde, 29 Nisan 2009’da Semra ve Ahmet üzal’lar *“Bölgesel Kürt Yönetimi Başkanı”* Mesut Barzani ile görüşürler. 

üzal’lar ziyaretlerini *“Kuzey Irak’taki gelişmeleri yerinde görmek”* olarak açıklarlar! 

*Hangi sıfatla?! Hangi tarihi misyonun devamı olarak?!”* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Anadolu cumhuriyeti!!* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 13/10/2009* 




Aslında 30 yıldır bu* “açılım”* işi ile iştigal ediyorlar, devleti yönetenler, siyasi kadrolar ve bürokrasi, onlarca yıldır bu açılım programı ile iç içeler..

Ermeni imzası da, Kürt açılımı da, sadece bu iktidarın ele aldığı konular değil.. Bugün açık seçik millet önüne konulan noktalar bugünün işi.. Geride uzun yıllar var...

Açılımın miladı 70’li yıllar denilebilir.. *“12 Eylül darbesi de”* açılımın* “atılıma”* geçirildiği dönemin başlangıcı gibidir... Yani öyle ki, zaten Evren’in bugün yaptığı bazı beyanlarına bakınca da bu durumun izi vardır!.. 12 Eylül Cuntası, açılımın kuvvetli öncüleridir!.. Kenan Evren’in dillendirdiği *“Yerel yönetimleri özerkleştirme”* temelli plan budur.. 

28 şubat Cuntası ve Ecevit Hükümeti de *“Açılım”* ın büyük atılımı için alt yapıyı oluşturma dönemidir... AB, Türkiye’ye daha etkili dalışları yapacağı kapıları 28 şubat Cuntası ile açtı.. Papandreu’nun kazandığı seçimi taçlandırmak için Fener Patriği’ne koşmasının yanı sıra İsmail Cem’in mezarını da ziyareti, sadece dostluk tezahürü değildir... İsmail Cem, Ermenistan ilişkilerinde de öncülerdendi hükümeti adına.. 
Açılımın elbetteki en önemli siyasi kimliği Turgut üzal’dır... Seksenli yılları “Açılım” trampleni yapmış, 90’lı yılların başında ikinci hamlesine hazırlanıyordu..


*Adını koymuştu!..*
Cumartesi günü Yeniçağ’da okuduğumuz Selcan Taşçı’ya ait yazı, milleti aydınlatıyor.. Taşçı,* “Filmin başrolünde o vardı”* diyerek üzal’ın bazı girişimlerini hatırlatıyor.. Burada akılda kalan bir *“Anadolu Cumhuriyeti”* meselesi de var.. En azından üzal’ın “açılım”dan anladığının Türkiye’nin adını değiştirmek olduğu anlaşılıyor!..

Taşçı’nın yazısından satırlar,_ “üzal, 15 Ekim 1991 tarihinde Hürriyet Gazetesi’ne yaptığı açıklamada da, “federasyon dahil her şeyi konuşmalıyız”_ diyerek devlet politikasında büyük gedik açar. 2 Nisan 1992 tarihinde Aktüel dergisine verdiği röportajda da, “Atatürk Cumhuriyeti kurarken Osmanlı Cumhuriyeti dese ne olurdu?” diyerek bir önemli tahribat daha yaratır. 

Faruk Mercan’ın *“Onlar başroldeydi”* isimli kitabına göre, üzal bu röportajı yapan Reha Mağden’den bir ara teybini kapatmasını ister ve şöyle der: _“Hani zihnini çalıştır diye söylüyorum, yoksa öneri değil, mesela Türkiye’nin ismi, ‘Anadolu Cumhuriyeti’ olsaydı, bugün yaşadığımız sorunlar olur muydu?”_ 


*Korkut üzal...*
Yeniçağ’da 3 Kasım 2004’de bir Korkut üzal haberi var.. Korkut üzal TV’lere çıkıp Turgut üzal’ın* “Anadolu Cumhuriyeti”* planından söz ediyor.. Bu tarihler, Hükümetin* “Kürt açılımı”*nı gündeme getirdiği günlerdir.. Kardeş üzal *“Siyaset Meydanı”* programında Turgut üzal’ın bu önerisini AKP’ye postalar: 
_“Ağabeyim sorunun çözülmesi için Türkiye’nin isminin değiştirilebileceğini, Anadolu yapılabileceğini söylemişti”._

Erdoğan’ın Hakkari’de yaptığı konuşmayla başlayan *“Ya sev, ya terk et”* tartışması *“Siyaset Meydanı”*nda ele alınmaktadır o gece.. Korkut üzal, _“Rahmetli ağabeyim sorunun çözülmesi için Türkiye’nin isminin değiştirilebileceğini, Anadolu yapılabileceğini söylemişti”_ der.. Programın diğer bir konuğu MHP eski İstanbul Milletvekili Nazif Okumuş, *“Sayın üzal, söyledikleriniz önemli, kayıtlara geçiyor”* uyarısında bulundu. Bunun üzerine Korkut üzal da söylediklerini tekrar etti ve ağabeyinin bunu ikili bir görüşmede dile getirdiğini ve *“Keşke Anadolu olsaydı”* ifadelerini kullandığını söyledi.

------------------------

Açılımın Türkiye’yi yöneten öteki liderlerinin de neler yaptığını bilmek lazım.. 28 şubat döneminde nasıl *“açılım”* günleri yaşandığı unutulmamalı.. Bugün hızlı millici olan, iktidara muhalefet eden öyle değerli büyüklerimiz var ki; iktidarlarını koruyabilselerdi daha hızlı imzaların sahipleri olacaklardı!.. Teslimiyet yasalarını gözü kapalı imzalayanlar şimdi mesut biçimde muhalefet yapıyorlar da, arşivler öyle demiyor..!

Hem o dönemleri hem de 12 Eylül döneminin *“Açılım”* hamlelerini yazarız..


...

----------


## bozok

*Hrant Dink olayının konuşulmayanları* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/10/2009* 





Saldırıya uğramasından bir süre önce, Akşam gazetesine bazı açıklamalar yapmıştı..

Ermeni konusunun birinci ağızlarından Hrant Dink’in anlattıklarını hatırlatalım...

Dink, açıklamalarında_ ’Ben soykırım derken bunu Türkler’in yaptığını söylemedim. Asıl Kürtler çok sayıda Ermeni öldürdü’_ dedi.

Gazetede yayınlanan bölüm şöyledir...

- Ama bakın ben bu bir soykırımdır dedim ama bunu Türkler yapmıştır demedim. 

- Kim yaptı? 

- üok fazla Kürt de vardı. 1915’te yaşananlar sadece Türk meselesi değildir. En az Türk kadar Kürt meselesi ve Avrupa meselesidir de. Zaten o tarihte Türk kavramı yoktu. Osmanlı vardı. 

- Kürtler sorumlu diyorsunuz. Sizce işin içine Kürtler’i sokunca onlar da soykırım kelimesine alerjik mi yaklaşacak? 

- Bilmem... 

Dink’in rastgele konuştuğu söylenebilir mi?

Bölgemiz yıllardan beri uluslararası entrikanın merkezidir.. Olaylara yetişmek akıl erdirmek zor ama oyunu kuran, Dünyanın hakimlerinin şeytanımsı stratejisyenleri..

Hrant meselesi de büyük oyunda küçük bir uzantı!..


*Bir cinayet işleniyor...*
ABD Kongresi *“Ermeni soykırımı”* başlığı altında Türkiye’ye yeni bir güçlü dayatmayı gerçekleştirmek üzere iken Hrant Dink kurşunlanıyor... 

Neden *“hedef”* seçildiği çok iyi bir mercek altına alındığında çok *“derin yorum ve ilişki”*lere ulaşılabilir...

Bu *“derinlikler”* de onun çevresindekilerin bilerek saptırmalarındaki gibi *“iç derin”* değil, kesinlikle Batı’ya doğru derinliklerdir...

Hrant Dink, Türkiye üzerine oyunlar kapsamında bilerek öne çıkarılmış bir tiplemeydi.. Kendisi belki farkında bile olmadan *“çok yüzlü”* bir oyunun baş rollerinden birine oturtulmuştu... Gene çok bilinçli bir şekilde bir *“hedef”* haline getirilmişti... Gene çok bilinçli bir şekilde* “onu hedefe alacak”* bir oluşumun da varlığı sağlanmıştı...

Bu arada;

Hrant Dink’in *“Türklüğe hakaret”* kapsamında karşısına dikilen grupların onun canını alacak şekilde bir tevessül içerisinde bulunacağını varsaymak, olaya sadece bu önyargıyla yaklaşmak, meseleyi *“örtbas”* etmekle eşdeğerlidir..


*Diasporanın hedefindeydi...*
Dink, gazetesinde tehdit edildiğini yazmış... Başına bir *“iş”* gelebileceğini belirtmiş ve *“bu iş”*in *“aleyhinde sokak gösterileri yapan milliyetçi gruplardan”* geleceği biçimde varsayılmamasını istemiş...* Bu çok önemlidir...*

Dikkat edilmesi gereken bir noktadır... 

Hrant Dink, ABD-AB’deki Ermeni diasporası ile Ermenistan’daki grupların da hedefindeydi...

Türkiye’nin içerisinde ABD-AB patentli Ermeni menfaatlerinin paralı askeri haline gelmiş kimlikler var... Zengin Batı diasporası, Türkiye’de satın aldığı *“borazan”*larına milyon dolarlık fonlar yaratıyor... Bir takım vakıf üniversitelerinde tezlerini dillendirebiliyorlar... Diasporanın satın aldıkları Türk isimleri taşıyor, akademik unvan sahibi bulunuyor... Türkiye’ye zararı dokunanların önde gidenlerinin onlar olduğu biliniyor...

Hrant Dink, hiçbir aklı başında Türk insanının canını almayı düşünebileceği bir kişi değildi...

Hrant Dink’e yöneltilen kurşun, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ne, Türk milletine sıkılmıştır... Olay, şuursuz bir fanatiğin azmettirmesi ile gerçekleştirilmiş bir saldırı diye değerlendirilemez...

Bir insanın, bir aile reisinin yazıp söylediklerinin bedeli olarak can vermesi, sonuç itibariyle acı bir olaydır... Bu nedenle* “olayın iyi tarafı”* diye bakılabilecek, tanımlanacak yönü elbette olamaz... Teşbihde hata yoktur sözü çerçevesinde ele alarak* “Bir fanatiğin işi”* diyebilsek keşke!.. 

Uluslararası gizli servisler patentli bir imalat olması, olayın ürkütücü boyutudur...

Türkiye’de 1970’li yıllardan beri bu tip cinayetler işleniyor ve hala hiçbirinin faili tümüyle ele geçirilmiş ve olay net biçimde aydınlatılmış değildir!.. Abdi İpekçi’nin, Uğur Mumcu’nun neredeyse adlarını bilmeyen bir nesil içerisindeyiz...

Türkiye’nin şu karmaşa ortamında Ermeni asıllı vatandaşlarımız toplumun düzgün, devlete en bağlı kesimini oluşturuyorlar... Son yıllarda yoğunlaşan ve kendileri dışında gelişen *“soykırım”* dayatmaları ile had safhada tedirginler... Vatanları olan bu ülkede tedirgin olmak acıdır... Ermeni kardeşlerimizin tedirginliklerini gidermek hepimizin görevi olmalıdır... Hele bu cinayetten sonra bu görev daha da önemlidir...

...

----------

